# MECA Alberta, CA - Method Motor 18th July 2021



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Jonathan and I'm with MECA in Alberta, Canada.
We've had a couple competitions over the last weekend and I thought I'd share some pictures here.
We have upcoming competitions in Alberta and Saskatchewan for the remainder of the season. If you'd like to keep updated, please follow us on:
FB: @mecaalberta
IG: @mecaalbertaaudio
Youtube: MECA Alberta - YouTube

Here's some coverage of the competitions at Method Motor, Sherwood Park, AB, CA:


----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)




----------

